# Demon WP pest control



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Came here for suggestions awhile back then went to HD for Sevin. I told the clerk I wanted exterior pest control for spiders and ants for a 1,430 house. He handed me a small spray can :huh:

While browsing, another customer told me not to bother with Ortho and recommended a DIY Pest Control store newly opened.

Went there and for $30 got some packets that dissolve in water.

"Demon WP". 

I'll let you know how it works. After one day there are less ants.

Didn't know if anyone else has these specialized pest control stores near them. Thought I'd just share.

Ha, just discovered I can order this online for 1/3 what I paid. Except before going to this store I wouldn't have known what to buy.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I heard it works well. I use a product called Cyonara which has the same active ingrediant I believe, and it works well. I spray my house once a year and I barely get any spiders inside. In fact, I have not seen any, I just see new webs every now and then. They probably have a chance to make a few webs before they die.

I sometimes find dead ones outside hanging in a web, it's always comical to see that. Just hanging there, dead.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The places seem to be popping up all over. Just please remember to mix only at the concentrations indicated. If it calls for 1T per gallon, 2T will not work any better. 

And just because you suddenly have access to purchase them does not mean you have the necessary licenses and permits to use them. Which means you take on a weird sort of liability if something goes wrong and the neighbors cat---or cattle die---and it is traced back to you. DIY pesticide management could be very, very expensive in the long run. 

Make sure to buy the correct equipment and protective clothing to go with the chemicals. Like bunny suits including booties and helmet and of course spend $80 on an aspirator and the correct cartridges when spraying. 

I am no fan of consumer pesticides for the most part and think most a total waste of money. I understand the attraction of these DIY pest control suppliers. Just be careful. And read up. I still think if you shop around, you can find an independent pest control contractor that takes the liability off of you to a point and will work out to be licensed, bonded, insured and much cheaper in the long run. 

Neonicotinoids, for example, popular and relatively new insectisides are proving extremely dangerous. They have, at least to a point, been banned in many European countries. Each application can stay 17 years in the soil which means it can leach into water supplies. This class of pesticide is leading contender for what is happening to bee colony collapse. This type of pesticide, mixed improperly, is what seems to have killed near 50,000 bumble bees in Oregon, in just one shopping center parking lot, earlier in the year.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Red Squirrel said:


> I heard it works well. I use a product called Cyonara which has the same active ingrediant I believe, and it works well. I spray my house once a year and I barely get any spiders inside. In fact, I have not seen any, I just see new webs every now and then. They probably have a chance to make a few webs before they die.
> 
> I sometimes find dead ones outside hanging in a web, it's always comical to see that. Just hanging there, dead.


Cyonara? :laughing::laughing: That is phonetic for the classic Japanese for goodbye, hasta la vista baby, see you around! Great trade name pick!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

sds,

Now you've scared me. It was a bit windy so I hope I didn't breathe any of that stuff and now wish I'd changed my clothes when I finished. I'll certainly be more careful in the future. I appreciate the warning. I wouldn't think stores would be allowed to sell stuff that could contaminate our water, but there are a lot of loopholes in the law.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

sdsester said:


> Cyonara? :laughing::laughing: That is phonetic for the classic Japanese for goodbye, hasta la vista baby, see you around! Great trade name pick!



Yeah I always found the name was funny. :laughing: And yeah avoid having this stuff leech into water streams or even the ground. Spray only the walls, on a dry calm day, don't spray trees or other vegetation. 

You can probably get away without a respirator, unless you are using this often (Ex: are in the trade). Though, go by whatever the directions say. Good idea to check out the MSDS before using too. The hazmat suit is probably overkill, unless your aim is VERY bad and you're getting some all over yourself. :laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Do be careful trying to control insects outside---

Fish and frogs are often the victims----so only use them when absolutely necessary---


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah for sure, I would not recommend this for like a cottage or other area that is in the wild life, only in town. If using it at a cottage or what not only do inside. It's like people who put poison for mice and it ends up killing the chipmunks and squirrels instead.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I love my frogs (maybe they're toads) and was saddened to find a dead one in my garage, not long ago.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

My helper was upset to see several frogs and toads in a window well---so I jumped on in and rescued them for him----He was afraid he'd hurt them if he tried to catch em.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The thing is, living in Florida with the heat and humidity you have an abundance of creepy crawly things. I'm trying to get a handle on things before fall. Last fall during a 2 week period I would find, every few nights, giant spiders, about 2.5" around the hall near the garage and AC return. Sometimes on the floor, other times crawling on the wall. I never told anyone especially my adult daughter who slept in the bedroom off this hallway. They were wolf or house spiders and like to come inside during cold weather. A neighbor said we also have scorpions here altho I didn't know they were this far north (central Fla.). The spiders I'm spraying for now are brown widow spiders which are venomous.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ah, the tropics-----huge bugs and plenty of them---I'm not a bug man---Up here I only try to control Japanese beetles and yellow jackets---spiders are not a big issue---

Let's see if Joe or one of the other pros has a control that will be safe---


----------

